# Fun With The Javanese That Got Me (Dial Up Warning)



## kevyn (Jun 28, 2004)

This is my Javanese Retic, the one that nailed my hand. He's great once he's out of his enclosure. While he's in it though, different story. We took these today. Lots of fun!


----------



## Bryony (Jun 28, 2004)

nice turban
is this the new fashion?

lovley retic
i want a cuddle


----------



## spottedpython (Jun 28, 2004)

has that retic got pink eyes or is it just the camera by the way gergous retic kevyn


----------



## Slateman (Jun 28, 2004)

Nice Kevyn. I don,t think that you would like him to start constriction when arownd the neck.
How big they grow normally?


----------



## kevyn (Jun 28, 2004)

They grow extremely large. Retics average out at about 20ft. . This one's only a yearling and about 7-8ft. . Females can get about 12ft. in a year. This ones just a baby.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2004)

I hope it pays rent when it gets to 20 feet in length, damn that will be a big pet dude. Good stuff.


----------



## Ricko (Jun 28, 2004)

awesome snake and some very nice tats you have kev


----------



## Slateman (Jun 28, 2004)

My GOT monster.


----------



## Adam (Jun 28, 2004)

GEEZ you know how to make a man jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Tatts aren't bad either!!!


----------



## dobermanmick (Jun 28, 2004)

yet another great looking snake ! how many do you have now !
thanks for the pics kevyn


----------



## Adam (Jun 28, 2004)

Can you send me one when they breed????


----------



## kevyn (Jun 29, 2004)

Nothing would please me more than to tap into an untouched market, but alas it's illegal. Move over here though, and I'll sell you as many as you like.


----------



## Bryony (Jun 29, 2004)

we will all come live with you!!!
APS national move together to your place!!!!
well we all know the "backyard" is big enough but will have to share with your horsey


----------



## kevyn (Jun 29, 2004)

Not to worry, there's 2 horses. I'd wait to move here until next year. We're looking at buying a few acres and building a nice big facility for reptiles. Rome wasen't built in a day, but a few more bodies would hurry things along nicely. :wink:


----------



## hugsta (Jun 29, 2004)

20ft retic poo. Now that would be messy!!! :shock: :? :wink:


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 29, 2004)

I'll say it again..teaser! What's your biggest snake you've got Kevyn & what size enclosure do you keep it in? Thanx in advance.


----------



## kevyn (Jun 29, 2004)

It's not so much what our biggest snake is right now, but what it will be in very near future. We're putting together a deal to get a pair of Sulawesi Island Retics. Now for those that don't know, Sulawesi Retics are the biggest of the big. They get larger on average than any other Retic. Bob Clarks giant "Fluffy" is a Sulawesi. The male we're looking at getting is 15-17ft. and the female last messured at 20ft. . I'm not sure what sized enclosure we're going to keep them in, but for sure we'll be building something large. Maybe a 10ft. enclosure. I can't wait. We're getting a good deal on the pair, but it's still expensive so we're hoping by mid to late summer to have them here. 

We have a couple of Burms right now approaching the 10ft. mark. They are in costum enclosures messuring at 2x4ft. . They're very comfortable in them right now, but eventually we'll need to up-size their enclosures too. I love giants. By far my favourite snakes to work with.

Thanks for all the kind words all. I think my Javanese will have some surprises for us colour wise, as he grows, and gets more comfortable here.


----------

